# scope mounting



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got the parts in and got the scope mounted right where I want it now on the rifle I will be using for deer this year. it had an old simmons scope on it that I put on it 27 years ago, it was a fixed 6 power really to much for hunting the way I do. the weaver rail was about the only option back then and it only had 2 slots in it.

I frequently struggle with mounts to get an optic far enough forward for me to use it.

EGW extended rails and weaver quad lock extended rings are my current go-to to accomplish this.

my goal is to be able to shoot prone , seated , and standing. while i admit I don't get prone hunting often if ever , it is how I sight in , using my GI web sling in loop sling. when shooting standing or seated I will likely be in hasty sling but even if I am not , it will be close enough for near shots. guns recoil different with a sling and can have POI effects sighting in on sand bags and then shooting sling. I might not get the most perfect group ever from a sling but how it will perform in the field is better than knowing I can make bug holes form the bench.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

having issues uploading photos right now , will add them later


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeff Cooper claimed that shooting with a sling from any position where your elbow was supported, would improve your score by thirty percent. I have not actually tested this, but have noticed that I do better off hand when I use a sling.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

once you learn to shoot with a sling , like taught in Project Appleseed you might not want to do anything else. likely you will also add the 6 steps to firing a shot , NPOA and rifleman cadence and rifleman's dance but yes 30% score would be about right which converts to 30% greater range also.

proper use of a loop sling gets you nearly to bi-pod stability and it is no added weight to the rifle 

I don't get a lot of shooting beyond 200 yards at the range or field but when I was at a the 500 yard range ringing a 10 1/2 inch steel plate from 500 while in loop sling was fairly consistent , in order to do that it requires 2MOA shooting using a sling helps make that possible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this is the 742 I just put the scope on you can see how I have to get the scope almost strait above the trigger to fit me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you might see a re-occurring theme Gi web sling ,EGW rail , weaver quad locks and Vortex 2-7x32


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

same scope , different mounts , however you can see how far forward I have to get them to be comfortable and see clearly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I might also be a 2-7x32 scope fan there are these 3 as well as 2 more nikon 2-7x32 scopes on slug guns.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't like big bulky variable scopes. I have a Weaver four power that I have used on a dozen different rifles over the past thirty years, and it was old when I traded for it. The only new scope I have ever purchased is a Leopold Scout at 2.5 power.

A scope won't make you shoot better, it lets you see better. The shooting is up to you. Cooper believed that no ethical hunter took shots over two hundred and fifty yards. I seldom shoot over one hundred yards. If I can't call my shot within two inches, I just don't take the shot.

I have always thought that if you can't get within one hundred yards of a big game animal, you aren't much of a hunter. You might be a great shot, but that doesn't make you a good hunter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

these are not very big 1 inch longer than the Leopold scout it does weigh a bit more but still light compared to most scopes these days , your right in that I see a lot of huge high magnification scopes a 4-12x50 and larger.
at 2 power the 32mm objective lets through more light then a 50mm at 4X. 

I have never shot a game animal over 110 yards , I leave them on 2x when hunting that seems about ideal can see clear form a few feet an beyond , the highest I have ever dialed up , but I like to shoot targets also I have shot targets to 420 yards with the 2-7 at 7X . 
it is a second focal plane and when it is at 7X the subtenses are 2moa has marks horizontally and 1.5 , 4.5 , 7.5 and 11 moa vertically

if sighting in hold steady fire a good shot measure using the hash marks at 7x . point of aim vs point of impact however many MOA you measure your off you move that many on the turrets it matters not the distance you were off in inches nor how near or far the target only that you can see the bullet hole and where you aimed. obviously you want to sight in at a ideal distance for the trajectory of the round but I frequently pace of around 15 yards , and shoot a mark on a sheet of cardboard , never been so far off on a new scope that it didn't hit that cardboard 1 round measure in the retical , make adjustment to windage leave the elevation 2-3 inches low move to the 50 yard target fire an measure in the retical adjust to be 1 inch high at 50 then move to 100.

I have found a number of uses for the hash mark measurements , if you miss and see dust rise up , move up and over that much and send another and most often get a hit and fast.

I would agree 250 is generally a good place to stop shooting at game. beyond 250 wind and a missed range call are outside of the kill zone


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

It's difficult to explain APPLICATION to the 'Tacti-Cool' guys today, I've about given up.
I know the old salesman quote about,
*"Tell them what they need, but sell them what they want".*

There is a local store I work with doing mounts, muzzle breaks, etc. so I see some pretty strange customer requests, like a 4x scope on a .36 cal black powder reproduction pistol...

I personally use fairly low power on my deer rifles, friction adjustments instead of 'Click' turrets. Brush rifle has a 3x, the mountain rifle has a 6x.

First, it's wider field of view, if you can see more than 300 yards around here it's unusual, so 20x isn't really necessary,
Friction turrets are much shorter than 'Target' turrets so they don't snag or get knocked on,
And friction let's me zero precisely on point of impact.
Zero at about 150/200 yards and it's point blank aiming, "Minute Of Deer Heart" aim.
A lot less to get knocked loose or come loose in the optic, and no fiddling with adjustments, just aim & shoot.

As my eyes aged, I needed optics on things I didn't before, so it's a 2.5x on my .22LR squirrel rifle.

I have the same issue as Pete, I wear glasses, so getting the optic far enough forward is an issue for me. I buy picatinny rail blanks and machine off the back end for Ocular bell relief and machine or cut them off for Objective bell clearance.
Since they come in about 4 or 5 heights off the receiver I can usually find something that works for my stock comb/cheek bone weld that works.

For me, it's a fitting thing, if the cheek weld doesn't bring the optic to natural height/center line of my vision it's a problem since game critters don't wait for you to find the center of the optic bobbing and weaving my head around trying to find sight picture.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

got sighted in today , love these vortex scopes , under the caps the turrets are marked every minute with ticks at the 1/4 fired a group at 50 since I had it sighted in on the old base I figured I should be on paper easy enough, new group was 1 minute right 2 minutes down from the old base , not bad at all 

a minute is 1/60th of a degree

measure the distance needed to move right in the retical and move it

move to 100 and confirm


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's how* NOT* to do it:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya crappy weld job, I think. Other wise the mount isn't going any place .

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here's how* NOT* to do it:


having once owned a series 181 Mini-14 that might be the only scope mount that didn't work loose I can certainly understand the frustration. I took a different route however and sold mine.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

Not bad.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I also have the 742 in 308cal with the original 4 power weaver scope with the tilt mount that was the best in it's day. I've thought about a upgrade for mine also Pete, only because the field of view is more limited with the old scopes. The clarity is perfect yet after all these years. My dad bought it new after the war around 1950....hard time deciding if I should just keep it original. The new scopes are nice for sure.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

brownegg said:


> I also have the 742 in 308cal with the original 4 power weaver scope with the tilt mount that was the best in it's day. I've thought about a upgrade for mine also Pete, only because the field of view is more limited with the old scopes. The clarity is perfect yet after all these years. My dad bought it new after the war around 1950....hard time deciding if I should just keep it original. The new scopes are nice for sure.


that one is a keeper , keep the chamber clean and don't loose your mag or leave it loaded for long periods of time. parts are going to get fewer and fewer

it would have had to be a little later than 1950 as 1952 was the inception of 308 and the 742 didn't come out till 1960 a keeper none the less.

they give me a hard time for rapid fire some times , but if you want to shoot a deer to the ground while running that is the gun for it. they quiet down when they see I hit it every time where I was aiming.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Pete for the correct information on my gun. I will try to find some extra mags for it before I won't be able to find some. I've killed too many whitetails to remember how many and 3 black bears with it...it is a smooth accurate gun to shoot, with no recoil making follow up shots on target.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the real rare one was a 18 inch carbine 308

saw a like new 760 carbine last Sunday at a show in 35 wheelen was one of the few guns fairly priced and it sold with 2 boxes of ammo within a few minutes of the show opening.

the 30-06 742 could batter the bolt into the receiver the 308 being just a little less power and shorter cartridge in a long action didn't seem to have this issue or not as much.

the 760s are worth more because as a pump they stayed locked up and never suffered any bolt battering from excess gas. the 760 I saw last week went for $765 I have seen several of the 760s for around 600-650

the 742 tends to go closer to $425 in good shape and all sorts of them lower as the condition is worse. you need to watch them for the battering marks in the inside of the receiver

the 308 brings more right around the same as a 760 being about 10% of the rifles made there are fewer of them , people like them and keep them. the 308 carbine is a very rare find 

if the chamber corroded the gun tore the extractor off 

since the mag holds the bolt open guys would go hunt in the morning get all wet then drive around in the afternoon with the bolt closed and the cold gun would warm up in the truck and form condensation in the chamber that would rust because it didn't dry out.

in the 70s Remington started including a bent cleaning rod to clean and lube the chamber with.

chamber condition and bolt & receiver damage are what to look for also a lot of mags got carried in pockets and you see a nice looking rifle with a mag that has no bluing.

the 740 , 742, 7400 and even the 7500 and Remington never made an adjustable gas block which would have made sense but it never happened.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

More good information Pete. I don't have the carbine, but the condition of the gun and the receiver are very good. I really doubt it has over 100 rounds through it. Usually 3 shots to check each fall and then just shots taken while hunting...some years only one shot or two depending on how full the freezer is. It is so much more fun to shoot than any of my shotgun slug guns.


----------



## Asirg (Jan 11, 2021)

I understand you. I love hunting too, and last season I encountered the problem, that occasionally you need to get real close to see the target, but sometimes you can scare the deer if you get near it. So for this season, I decided to buy a new scope. I found on Top 3 Best Long Range Spotting Scope of 2021 – All Outdoors a good review of the scope that I want to buy. It's called Celestron 52252 100mm Ultima Zoom Spotting Scope. Had anyone used it? Is it worth it? I want to hear your opinion before making the purchase.


----------

